# Prolapsed cloaca? Help!



## Henpecked (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm currently house sitting for my boss, caring for a flock of approx. 60 chanteclers. There is a mix of older hens and this summer's generation of young hens just beginning to lay. 

One of the hens had a frozen white mass hanging from her back end yesterday so I removed it but discovered the her vent was distended, caked with blood and droppings. Since it was below freezing I thought perhaps isolating her in our heated farm kitchen might help her pass the obstruction which I then thought might be an egg she couldn't pass.

This morning I cleaned her up with a cloth and warm water, which allowed me to see that she was not holding an egg but instead has some distended tissue, about the size of a hazelnut, coming out of the vent. There is also opaque, watery white discharge present. I don't know if this is relevant but her vocalizations are a little raspy, and apart from the vent she appears perky and normal. I posted a picture please refer to it as well

Can anyone tell me what is going on here? Is it treatable (realistically)? If not, should I wait for her to die of natural causes or limit her suffering with a knife?


----------



## Henpecked (Jan 19, 2013)

*Photo of cloaca*

Here's the photo


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If there are no vets available.... I would apply some coco butter, neosporin or Vaseline (in the preferential order) to her vent after washing it with some gentle soap like Johnson's baby shampoo. Keep her in for a few days. It might just return to normal after the swelling goes down. Give it a couple 3 days.


----------



## Henpecked (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you, I will give that a try.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Went to clean up Chloe's poopy bum and found her to have a prolapse.  Will this eventually go back the way it should be? Will be following the advice given above of course but I'm still worried. She will be 3 years old this May and is generally healthy. Did have a problem with her being egg-bound once which did make her very sick before I figured out what was wrong. That was almost 2 years ago. Please help. Love my girl and I want to be able to make her better.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Put some Preperation H on her also, it will keep the swelling down and help everything pull back in. Good luck!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Got her bum cleaned up as good as I could. Ointment did not want to stick but got it goobed around her whole sore looking bum area in hopes it will still help. Smells so nasty of urine scent. She is still eating and running around like nothing is wrong at the moment and nobody ever messes with her. She's da queen of da coop.  Any thoughts here or advice very welcomed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Put some Preperation H on her also, it will keep the swelling down and help everything pull back in. Good luck!!


I will run to town tomorrow morning and pick some up. For now, I dug out the stuff I have for my patients that is for bed sores and is a skin sealant/protectant for perineal areas etc. I figured since the triple antibiotic ointment wouldn't stick, maybe this other stuff would still stay on enough to help protect the area. My poor girl.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chloe has been bathed, bum cleaned, and Prep H slathered on thick all over. Now she's joined the ducks in the spare room in the house; in her own bin of course. She doesn't know what to think at the moment. Just standing there and listening. I dimmed the lighting in there for her so she won't be stressed and she has a dish of yogurt. At least her bum didn't look any worse this morning and she is still getting around just fine like nothing is wrong. Did buy some honey too but thought I'd start with the other first for this morning.


----------

